# White Film still...



## TomsNutt (Apr 26, 2005)

I still have the white film in some of my bottles and jars. I do have some great new brushes, thanks Digdug for the ideas on the Bar Keeper's Friend and brush but alas I am still stuck. I have also tried bleach. Any other ideas or suggestions out there? If you are unaware of what I am talking about please see my first thread titled "White Film". I will try an post a pic when I get home but have to get the right lighting. 

 Thanks[>:]


----------



## Pettydigger (Apr 26, 2005)

Todd it sounds like the white film is actually etched into the glass. That is pretty common with bottles that have been in the ground for several years, I think it is caused by minerals in the soil reacting with the glass surface. A bottle tumbling machine is in my opinion, the only way to remove it.  Josh


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 26, 2005)

You got it right. it is etching in the glass. if you use a real strong glass, one from the end of a microscope you will see tiny pitting in the glass in parts of the white film, the only way now is a tumble.

 rick


----------



## TomsNutt (Apr 27, 2005)

Any info. on what kind of tumbler to get, where to find one and how much to spend on my first. Will this work on removing the white film from the inside? Thanks for the follow-up guys!


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 27, 2005)

youcan contact jardoctor@aol.com to purchase a tumbler. tell him I sent you. do get the cheap one. you wil only add to it later. I have 7 tubes running now, plus I built a tumbler to handle A 15 inch tube. yes I said 15" (inch) tube I can do anything 12" across maybe 13' but no bigger, it must be heavy glass, no thin stuff or it will break, and I can only do the inside.


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 29, 2005)

The Jar Doctor is the best way to go.  I bought my machine five years ago and it is great.  Plus you can get all the advice you need by calling or emailing him.  Do not buy anywhere else.

 Joel


----------



## TomsNutt (May 2, 2005)

What does a basic unit run? Are they fraily easy to use? How does it work?


----------

